# Zebra monitoring



## Struggler (Oct 3, 2021)

Just a simple question, if you go on the google chrome app on the Zebra and go to a website do they know about it? Is the Zebra activity monitored?


----------



## Jayunderscore (Oct 3, 2021)

Struggler said:


> Just a simple question, if you go on the google chrome app on the Zebra and go to a website do they know about it? Is the Zebra activity monitored?


Everything you do at work is monitored in some way.


----------



## Struggler (Oct 3, 2021)

Jayunderscore said:


> Everything you do at work is monitored in some way.


To what extent though? Im specifically asking for example lets say I go on this website on my zebra while at work, can someone tell what website I am on? or does an ETL get a notification.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 3, 2021)

If they care they can tell exactly what you did and what passwords you entered.  If you did something especially bad (porn) your AP and/or HR will get a call.


----------



## Struggler (Oct 3, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> If they care they can tell exactly what you did and what passwords you entered.  If you did something especially bad (porn) your AP and/or HR will get a call.


Interesting, thank you.


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 3, 2021)

Once we had a TM prank call his friend during break/lunch using the zebra. Not sure if he used the zebra to call her phone or used the zebra to call her zebra (is that possible?). Corp called the store and he got written up for it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 4, 2021)

What website?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 4, 2021)

I don't believe they have a team of people _a la _NSA just sitting around watching myDevice activity. That would be cost prohibitive.

But website activity is logged by the firewalls. If it's an innocent Google search, they may not really care. I mean, Google is open for a reason. I've had to Google part numbers or item numbers to try to make out what crap some idiot Team Member accepted as a Target Plus return and didn't bother to Repackage it and sent it out to the salesfloor.
If they come after me for this, I'd straight up tell them I'm not using my personal phone when I have free unlimited data for legitimate work purposes on this crap Android thing.

Rule of thumb: if you can speak to it, okay.

Now, back to the firewall. It likely is set up more like an alert function. Like @Fluttervale mentions above, there are triggers that will cause an alert to Information Security or Network Operations staff to immediately follow up on, like naughty websites or searches.

If you did an irrelevant non-work related but otherwise family/work safe search, you're fine. Just keep your Targetwebs usage work relevant going forward. Too much checking the sports team scores may also trigger a "this TM is loafing" alert.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 4, 2021)

Do tell. What did you do on your zebra that has you so worried???


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 4, 2021)

Google "how are fish hooks made" on the Zebra during lunch.


----------



## azure (Oct 5, 2021)

WinterRose said:


> Once we had a TM prank call his friend during break/lunch using the zebra. Not sure if he used the zebra to call her phone or used the zebra to call her zebra (is that possible?). Corp called the store and he got written up for it.


You can use device status to get the last part of the device serial number a tm is using and use active lines in the phone app to see what serial numbers are which extensions and just call the extension linked to their devices serial number. They have to be signed in on the phone app and it changes every time they sign in. This method can also be used to transfer a call directly to a device.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 5, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> Rule of thumb: if you can speak to it, okay.


This. Goes for a lot of things, it's how I determine if I do a return override or not. "If my ETL AP asked me why I did this, could I explain without getting fired?" lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2021)

You have a phone with you, right? Why wouldn't you do what you're paranoid about (you clearly are) on your phone instead of your Zebra?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> If you did an irrelevant non-work related but otherwise family/work safe search, you're fine. Just keep your Targetwebs usage work relevant going forward. Too much checking the sports team scores may also trigger a "this TM is loafing" alert.


That's why I love my Apple Watch, I can just check the score with a 2 second glance lol. It doesn't interfere with work at all.


----------

